
Show HN: Start actually reading what you saved in your bookmarks – Meet Mailist - marcinem
http://mailist.app
======
Liskevich93
Ironically I've just saved this in my bookmarks to set up later on

------
eat_veggies
Wow, this is awesome! I didn't even know I needed this until I peered into my
dusty bookmarks folder, and realized I never actually got back to the articles
I promised myself I'd finish.

It's also a very pretty site/extension (I'd say it's a Stripe tier landing
page!). However, the list of bookmarks is a little low contrast. Perhaps it
looks better on a hidpi macbook or something (macos does fonts differently I
think) but on my 1080p PC, it's barely readable.

Also, on Firefox, I get a nag bar at the top that tells me "Store links from
anywhere on the web with Mailist for Chrome." Clicking the X button does
nothing.

Great work though! I will be using this.

~~~
marcinem
Hey, thanks a lot for the feedback. Will definietely work on readability and
fix the bug with the banner.

------
melody_calling
Perhaps obvious in this day and age, but bear in mind the privacy policy given
that it has permission to read all of your browsing activity and obviously,
all your bookmarks: _We will not sell, rent, loan, trade, or the other way
disclose your information with third parties unless such disclosure is
necessary to: ... (d) promote our commercial interest_

~~~
marcinem
We are collecting only the email address and anonymously analyze links to
implement auto categorizing really soon and help us create a base for
personalized ads. We need to include the point you pasted in our Policy since
we are using for example Google Analytics - which is a third party tool- which
basically collects and process user information.

We built this tool because we needed it and decided to share it with others.

Oh, and you can remove your account and links anytime.

------
bgdkbtv
Wow, this is actually a really, really good idea and a great looking landing
page for it along with a great explanation video.

How are you making money with this? This is awesome!

I now wish I came up with it before you did ...

Question: What is the website built on? Feels like NuxtJS but can't see
anything to do with Nuxt in page source.

~~~
marcinem
Not making any money yet, but the maintenence costs are low enough we can live
with it. We are planning paid features which will be live soon. Also, we are
planning to introduce some kind of personalized ads so it can help us with the
revenue.

The app is built in Rails :)

------
nreece
Congrats for the launch! Looks good.

Is there a way to import or sync existing browser bookmarks? I'd prefer to
keep bookmarking in Chrome (cross-device), like many other users I suppose.

~~~
marcinem
Hey, thanks! You can easily import bookmarks from Chrome using Import feature.
You can access it from your account settings.

~~~
nreece
Cool, anyway to auto-sync with Google bookmarks?

~~~
marcinem
Thats interesting idea. We will definitely think that through

